# Headset Grease?



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm about to perform maintenance on my fork and wondering which one would be best for headset maintenance (while I have things apart) for mostly dry but sometimes muddy conditions. 

I have used Park Tool PPL-1 last time I cleaned the headset.

Park Tool PPL-1 Polylube 1000
SRAM PM600 Military Grease
Buzzy's Slick Honey 
Lubrimatic Marine Wheelbearing grease

Thanks!


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

use any you have listed


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

reptilezs said:


> use any you have listed


Thanks for the reply, I have these 3 on hand

Park Tool PPL-1 Polylube 1000
SRAM PM600 Military Grease
Buzzy's Slick Honey

Therefore wondering which is preferred / best.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Use the SRAM as it's thicker.

I buy Castrol synthetic automotive grease with a similar consistency to Phil Wood's grease and it works well.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

dariusf said:


> Thanks for the reply, I have these 3 on hand
> 
> Park Tool PPL-1 Polylube 1000
> SRAM PM600 Military Grease
> ...


it really does not matter. the slick honey is thin so i probably would not use it. the sram and park is a bit thicker so better wash out resistance


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

jtmartino said:


> Use the SRAM as it's thicker.
> 
> I buy Castrol synthetic automotive grease with a similar consistency to Phil Wood's grease and it works well.


but you need an expansive 'bike specific' grease!

))))))))))))


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

reptilezs said:


> it really does not matter. the slick honey is thin so i probably would not use it. the sram and park is a bit thicker so better wash out resistance


yes good point, thick and waterproof. I used Park Tool's PPL1 on my headset when I had to fix the LBS install. Its the Cane Creek AngleSet headset and my LBS refused to fallow the specific Cane Creek installation directions so even after they tried twice, it was still creaking for me on hits / jumps, had to do it myself


----------

